# Maraca cabocla communal project



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

*Tarantula Species:* 5 Maraca cabocla slings
*Experiment:* To see if this species can live communally.​
Well everyone know I have these and i have been documenting anything I could on them since they are so new to the hobby. Since everything I am experiencing is new information I have alot of questions about these tarantulas, the Maraca cabocla.
So with so many slings in my care I decided to try out a totally new experience to see the outcome. Generally, the slings are quite docile and tolerant of my presense. Often they don't even try to make a run for it as I do things in their vials (maintenace). Their Mom and Aunt are both sweetheart, never flicking hairs at me or giving me threat postures. 

So I created a 2.5 gallon enclosure and this will house 5 slings. I chose 4 of the biggest ones for this project with only one small one. All of these are from the first batch of 3rd instars so they are going to molt in a couple weeks. And along with them there will be lots of pinhead crickets living in the enclosure.

This enclosure is alot more naturalistic than many of my designs and I basically just threw this together (took me 3 hours) I focused on lots of hiding spots so the tree has lots of cracks and I added real terrarium moss for humidity and the top is all glass. The furniture in the tank is some rocks and a couple pieces of drift that I took from my personal drift collection. (I find them up in the mountains) The tree branches are artificial just to give it some color and is the only thing artificial. I also added some real moss to see if it grows on top of the rock since humidity is always at 90%+. I may also need to add a couple White dwarf isopods. I want the smallest type I could find and these seem to fit the bill. It will also give a little variety to their diet should the slings want to eat them.

Anyway I started this last week and so far they have set up shop in different parts of the tank. I have seen them walk right by each other like nothing. 

Heres a crappy pic of the tank. Sorry for the glare.






Heres a pic I caught one night. They come out at night to roam the tank. They leave drag lines around and thats how I know they roam around. Plus thats what the mother and Aunt does as well.







This pic shows how the crickets seek shelter as well. I put roughly 200 pins  in. theres always some roaming around.







I especially love that they decide how much to eat. This lil guy ate to its hearts content Hanging out infront of its burrow under the rock.:clap:







Heres a video tour of the project.
[YOUTUBE]ff6NnJM_j6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 9, 2010)

VERY interesting, please keep us all posted as this project progresses. one note tho, i don't see any cricket food...id stash a few small pieces of fruit in an easily accessible place to reduce the possibility of the crickets taking down a spider. otherwise i find this to be an interesting experiment. good luck!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

Jaymz Bedell said:


> VERY interesting, please keep us all posted as this project progresses. one note tho, i don't see any cricket food...id stash a few small pieces of fruit in an easily accessible place to reduce the possibility of the crickets taking down a spider. otherwise i find this to be an interesting experiment. good luck!


I actually took those pics before I put the cricket food. I have slithers of carrot right now. Its on the very top shelf on the right.  Above the rock cave. This way its away from the T's.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell (Jul 9, 2010)

awesome! if this works out it could potentially add yet another species to both of my lists, the want to get and the had to keep it. please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## marclar (Jul 9, 2010)

Man, I love communals, best of luck, Ill be lukring this thread.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

This is my first time trying this and i have to say this is sooooo exciting! This is like a piece of the wild happening in an enclosure! For me this is a once in a lifetime experience.

Whats better than collecting tarantulas and making enclosures for them?
Making one enclosure and putting an entire collection into it!

Its been one week so far and all 5 are accounted for. They each have a burrow somewhere and 4 out of the 5 are close to each other. Only one is on the other side of the tank. And they are all fat. I love it!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just out of curiosity... How could this be considered a communal? If they all have established their own territories that it self would not be a communal.. Right?

I mean with them all being so small wouldnt you need something smaller than a 2.5 gallon enclosure?

I mean no disrespect.. I am just curious..

I have done one communal with OBTs.. I had them in a small cube & they were in the same web tunnels & they often shared meals.. I had one eaten due to my lack of experiance & not offering them enough to eat.. 

Im not saying you are not offering them enough to eat.. But maybe to much space to claim their own territories..


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm thinking in the lines of them being similar to the wild. I thought communal meant living in one enclosure:?
And as for food...They have endless supply of crickets. I put about 200 in there as I bought 2000 pinheads. (Have to feed all the rest of the Maraca babies too.)

I guess the idea behind my experiment is to see if they would tolerate each other in the same tank as they get bigger.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I thought communal meant living in one enclosure:?


By this definition, you could have put them in a 20-gallon and still call it a communal.

AbraxasComplex is the guy to talk to regarding communals.  Send him a PM if you're interested.

On-topic, it'll be interesting to see how this project turns out.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I'm thinking in the lines of them being similar to the wild. I thought communal meant living in one enclosure:?
> And as for food...They have endless supply of crickets. I put about 200 in there as I bought 2000 pinheads. (Have to feed all the rest of the Maraca babies too.)
> 
> I guess the idea behind my experiment is to see if they would tolerate each other in the same tank as they get bigger.


Ahh.. I got what you are doing now..  

My idea of communal would be say a working community.. Say they hunt together, eat together, sleep together... That kind of stuff.. 

Hope it goes well for you..


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

Basically i put them in one enclosure and let them do as they please. I mean, what else is there? Its not like I can make them live in one burrow. I don't understand what you guys are trying to imply.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the little ones rump hiding under the rock . So cute


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

I looked up Communal and this is what I found.



> com·mu·nal
> adjective
> 
> 1.of a commune or communes
> ...


----------



## Redneck (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Basically i put them in one enclosure and let them do as they please. I mean, what else is there? Its not like I can make them live in one burrow. I don't understand what you guys are trying to imply.


Im not implying nothing.. I was asking out of curiosity is all.. I honestly thought communal meant them hunting together, eating together, resting together..

Thats why I asked if the 2.5 gallon might be to big.. 

I honestly didnt mean to come off as I was implying anything.. My apologizes if I did..


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess I could do another experiment and put 3 in one cube to see what happens. Same scenario. Endless supply of food but it would be very hard to make hiding spots for them. It would not be like in the wild at all.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 9, 2010)

You know, I think it would be awesome to do some more experiments on communals in general. Should be tried with different sizes of enclosure and all. So I think  it would be great with another setup, in a more confined space.. 

Anyway you choose to do it, I don't care, I love this species and love following them never the less!


----------



## Redneck (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I guess I could do another experiment and put 3 in one cube to see what happens. Same scenario. Endless supply of food but it would be very hard to make hiding spots for them. It would not be like in the wild at all.


That would be interesting to see if it works.. I have not really followed you on this sp. much.. You said in the 2.5 gallon they have built burrows.. Right? 
Wouldnt they build a burrow in the cube? Or are you saying they have just taken to the hides that you offered in the 2.5 gallon?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 9, 2010)

I believe this is a _true_ communal project. Communal does mean in a community. 
I think it's the perfect size for them to scatter as they might in the wild, 
and has space for them to grow and not neccessarily need to move or make a new burrow 
because of their size.

Good luck Steve.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You know, I think it would be awesome to do some more experiments on communals in general. Should be tried with different sizes of enclosure and all. So I think  it would be great with another setup, in a more confined space..
> 
> Anyway you choose to do it, I don't care, I love this species and love following them never the less!


Thanks for participating in this thread! So what I'm doing with the 2.5 gallon...Would that be considered communal?

I will try another experiment right now with a deli cup.
This is what I'll use. I already have 4th instars coming out so these i'm playing with are going to molt real soon to 4th. I'll choose 3 of this batch. So i will be playing with 8 Maraca caboclas.









Redneck said:


> That would be interesting to see if it works.. I have not really followed you on this sp. much.. You said in the 2.5 gallon they have built burrows.. Right?
> Wouldnt they build a burrow in the cube? Or are you saying they have just taken to the hides that you offered in the 2.5 gallon?



Watch the video. You will see that I just put them in and let them have at it. They made their own burrows in their own choice spots.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jul 9, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> So what I'm doing with the 2.5 gallon...Would that be considered communal?


I must have been reading too fast, I thought it was a 10gal.. 
( I read fast and raced toward your great pics. I'd have tried this with a 10gal.)
:?

It looks great though.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 9, 2010)

Miss Bianca said:


> I believe this is a _true_ communal project. Communal does mean in a community.
> I think it's the perfect size for them to scatter as they might in the wild,
> and has space for them to grow and not neccessarily need to move or make a new burrow
> because of their size.
> ...


Thank you Bianca.

Yes that is what I thought. As I said I have 4th instar already molting out and they are part of this batch that i'm playing with. I still have 2nd instars also but they are just too small IMO. Imagine what Five 2 inch Maraca would be like in a 2.5 enclosure. That was my line of thought. (If they ive together that long)



Miss Bianca said:


> I must have been reading too fast, I thought it was a 10gal..
> ( I read fast and raced toward your great pics. I'd have tried this with a 10gal.)
> :?
> 
> It looks great though.


Thanks. I wish I could've done it with a 10 gallon. But I don't have the space. If I had done it with a 10, I would put 10 specimens. If it was to work out with the 2.5, than I would step up to a custom tank to fit in my Cubicle T room.  I would use an Exo-Terra maybe.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 10, 2010)

The deli container and that small piece of wood would work great  They dont need to much space , cause when they get territories , they eat eachother , or fight to the death . Thats a good , and expensive rare t right there gone


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok I did it....

Here they are Experiment #2.  Three Maraca cabocla in a deli cup. There is hiding but I feel they are going to just burrow, the same as in the larger enclosure. I added crickets and a little food for the crickets.










I have to admit, this is much more nerve wreckin than the 2.5 gallon.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol thats cute


----------



## Redneck (Jul 10, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Ok I did it....
> 
> Here they are Experiment #2.  Three Maraca cabocla in a deli cup. There is hiding but I feel they are going to just burrow, the same as in the larger enclosure. I added crickets and a little food for the crickets.
> 
> ...


That is cool man.. Honestly I hope all goes well with these little ones..


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 10, 2010)

You know, this is great! I think this is an awesome way to explore this "new" species, and get to know their habbits in three different living conditions. Very exciting!

Loads of good luck on these, I really, really hope these get established in the hobby. I don't know, from the first pic you posted of these, I've been smitten.. When you know, you know, ey =p


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> You know, this is great! I think this is an awesome way to explore this "new" species, and get to know their habbits in three different living conditions. Very exciting!
> 
> Loads of good luck on these, I really, really hope these get established in the hobby. I don't know, from the first pic you posted of these, I've been smitten.. When you know, you know, ey =p


Thank you for your kind words! I too hope to establish them in the hobby. Thats one reason why I post everything I can about them. I want to change 


> Not kept in captivity


From this website. http://tarantulas.tropica.ru/en/evolution/Theraphosinae/Maraca


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome job man. It's got to take some guts to be willin to risk this just for the sake of documenting as much as possible yourself to pathe the way for the rest of us. Thanks! I know some people commented on the setup size or whether it was or wasn't a true communal setup. I have seen though Holothele incei communal setups with a larger floorspace as well. Since these slings tend to burrow which setup would we assume to be ideal? Or should we just wait to see what happens? Thanks again Steve!


----------



## NikiP (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the experiment is great. Regardless of what is truly communal, I think any of us would be happy to learn more about a species that we can keep together in a reasonably sized tank.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 10, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> I have seen though Holothele incei communal setups with a larger floorspace as well.


Yes, but do you know how many spiders and what sizes they were when the communal was initially set up?

Just because you've seen an H. incei communal in, say, a 20-gallon doesn't mean they originally started it with 10 spiderlings.  They could have started with 10 adults, or one gravid female, etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 10, 2010)

The word communal is being used as a blanket term for most arachnid keepers that keep more than one spider together for an extended period of time. In reality many "communal" tanks and setups are really tolerant, social, or subsocial tanks. Interactions differ by species. The only true communal I've kept so far is the Pamphobeteus sp. chicken spider. Every other social/tolerant species, including Holothele incei, have communal tendencies at various stages in their life, but usually lack any extended burrow sharing with other adults or cooperative hunting/feeding at that stage. Which knocks them off that "communal" pedestal. That does not mean they cannot be housed together and produce multiple generations of young in the same tank though.

As for this tank it still falls under that blanket term of communal. It is a "communal project", an experiment in discovering the social tendencies of an unknown species.

Whether or not this tank is 10 gallons or 1 gallon, the amount of floor space with 5 spiderlings (especially when they reach juvenile or adult size) will result in interaction. Once he discovers if that interaction is positive or negative, we can then determine how tolerant or social this species is. 

With my experience, when you have a social species, the issue with aggressively protected territories and initial floor space/surface area seems to be a touchy subject. The majority of slings that I have overcrowded do fine until they reach specific sizes. This results in losses up to 50% even when they are over fed. While on the other hand, when starting them off in larger tanks with copious amounts of hiding spots, it still results in some deaths (sources of death unconfirmed), but no where near the 50% mark. My theory is that the spacing gives them a more natural developmental time period to continue positive social interaction at specific stages and then retreat when that stage is past. As they age and produce territories, those territories are established to include and acknowledge their tank mates personal space and healthily maintain any network of webbing that has been established amongst the colony.

Examples: 

40 gallon tank started with 10 spiderlings of Holothele incei. 8 reached adulthood (3 females, 5 males) and now the colony has around 100 individuals. Some (150+) have been removed to sell. While at times I have kept eggsacs aside in a smaller container (0.5 gallons) the result was close to 40% loss after 3 months (approx. 60 reduced to around 35).

40 gallon tank, 10 Heterothele villosella spiderlings. 7 survived to adulthood. Tank now holds several original adults, 20+ sub adults, and a freshly hatched eggsac being cared for by a mother. Had 6 set aside in a 0.5 gallon container, transferred them to a larger tank at the juvenile stage and only 4 remained.

These were just two of my experiences with differing survival rates of spiderlings when a large spacious tank was compared to an overcrowded enclosure.


So now we have to wait in order to discover how long your communal project lasts and if the species tolerates each other or has greater social interaction. You will have to wait until they reach adult stage, and even then once those individuals start breeding. If adults tolerate one another and care for the young allowing them to live in the burrow and spread unharmed through the cage with other adults/unrelated offspring, then we may have a social species. If various adults and juveniles share the same burrows for extended periods, we may have a true communal. If no offspring is produced (eggsacs consumed) or the offspring receives no extended maternal care, yet they manage to live in the same enclosure for extended periods, then this species is merely tolerant. 

You are on the correct path in trying various enclosures and group sizes, “big” tank or not; all you have left to do is wait.

Keep us posted.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow. That was an awesome post chock full of info!:worship:

 Thank you for the examples and your expert advice! That helps me greatly in my quest to learn more about communal setups with respect to the species I am working with in this expereiment.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 21, 2010)

I was asked about an update so here it is. For the 2.5 gallon tank, all is well and they are all accounted for. They stay in their burrows mostly. I added some white dwarf Isopods and regular Isopods to keep everything clean. Moss is starting to grow on the rock and I'm happy about that. I deliberatly rubbed moss on the rock to start it up. 

The small deli cup setup is also doing well. Same exact behavior. They ignore each other and even walk around. All three are there and they made burrows that are close together. (not like they have too much space anyway).

What i really want to see is when they are at 6th or 7th instar. Like close to 2" mark. that would be really interesting.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cool.. glad to hear it's still going well...

Peace,
Armando


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres a crappy pic but at least it illustrates their arrangements. Only one of the 5 needs to molt to 4th instar but in heavy premolt. Any day now. In the following pic, you can see 4 out of the 5 slings. The fifth one is on the side of the tank. The Isopods made tunnels as well around areas. The white dwarfs are more in the ground than on top like the regular Isopods. You can see one on the tree. 
The numbers shows thier age in instars.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 11, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 11, 2010)

Heres a picture of one of the guys in that comunial. 5th instar. 







They are doing well. Still around. They live in burrows and occasionally I catch them roaming around.  They tend to move around making new homes in different parts of the tank.
In the Deli cup, all three are still there. Same scenario.


----------



## brian abrams (Aug 16, 2010)

*Awesome, Steve*

I love you set-ups. I do have a few questions, though.  First of all, what makes you feel that this Sp. are communal?  Any proof?  I really hope for your sake that they are; so that you don't lose ANY of these great T's!  Second of all, did you say that you keep the humidity at 90% for these?  If that's required, then I may have to pass on these (I'm getting closer to wanting to order a # of them from you). Also, are these OW T's?  How quick are they, etc.  Sorry for so many questions, and best of luck with the project.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 16, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> I love you set-ups. I do have a few questions, though.  First of all, what makes you feel that this Sp. are communal?  Any proof?  I really hope for your sake that they are; so that you don't lose ANY of these great T's!  Second of all, did you say that you keep the humidity at 90% for these?  If that's required, then I may have to pass on these (I'm getting closer to wanting to order a # of them from you). Also, are these OW T's?  How quick are they, etc.  Sorry for so many questions, and best of luck with the project.


Thanks for the compliment on my enclosures. I'm going to try an be brief but to the point. So please do not take this to heart. Its my general view and includes many other factors.

As for your first question, you must have not read most of the info I posted on various threads (all labled Maraca cabocla lol) nor probably you did not watch the many videos I have on youtube (which by the way I am THE ONLY ONE with videos on them). So simply to answer your question, there is no information on this species AT ALL! In fact its not even kept in captivity. And the biggest fact is that I am the ONLY ONE in the US to have them as Captive born slings. It has never been offered EVER before as slings.

If you have read the entire thread (this one) you would see that its a trial to learn as much as I can about this species. No one in the US has the ability to try this (right now) but me since I have so many so I feel I can make this important effort (even at the cost of a few). At the moment I have not lost any in this trial but only time will tell and therefore time has to pass. Since no one has tried it, how can I say that there is proof that my trial would be a success. Especially knowing that before me, no one was even able to consider trying it because there was no slings to begin with in the US.

Thanks for your interest in this species. And its really sad to admit this but you may be one of VERY FEW PEOPLE to feel that this species is a Quote "GREAT SPECIES" Unquote.

Very few have shown interest in them. And I really do not know why this is so. I can honestly say that this species is unique and I love them. And with all the threads I have on them, still its does not seem to spark interest.

For your second question, again my many threads explain things on them. But just to keep it brief, this is a tropical species. So humidity is something that may be option but not a requirement from the many trials I have done to date. I keep the adults in an environment that is mostly dry with mistings and a water dish and they are just dandy. The Babies I have keept at high humidity for the obvious reason....Slings need to be in a more humid environment regardless of species. They easily dehydrate. So for my comunial, Yes I have it at 90% humidity constantly. I also have Isopods living in there to keep things clean so its beneficial to them as well as they breath air through modified gills.

These are New world and have utricating hairs. They are very quick but only run in very short bursts if startled. But they are very docile and tolerate my interaction with them. They move slowly as well and can be stubborn to move when trying to get them to move.
Heres a video on general experience I have had with them in my care. I hope I have answered your questions. 
[YOUTUBE]VNLQV-chVWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## marclar (Aug 17, 2010)

Subbed, didn't know you had a youtube .


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 17, 2010)

**Steve's Project**



marclar said:


> Subbed, didn't know you had a youtube .


Let's BOTH go join 2day Irish Spring 

TY for the Update "Eagle Claw".
http://www.wildnatureimages.com/bald_eagle eating fish.htm


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 16, 2010)

Hows the communal going for each of the setups? :?


----------



## possumburg (Sep 16, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my enclosures. I'm going to try an be brief but to the point. So please do not take this to heart. Its my general view and includes many other factors.
> 
> As for your first question, you must have not read most of the info I posted on various threads (all labled Maraca cabocla lol) nor probably you did not watch the many videos I have on youtube (which by the way I am THE ONLY ONE with videos on them). So simply to answer your question, there is no information on this species AT ALL! In fact its not even kept in captivity. And the biggest fact is that I am the ONLY ONE in the US to have them as Captive born slings. It has never been offered EVER before as slings.
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand the lack of interest either. They are pretty awesome IMO. But there seems to be a general lack of interest in any of the smaller Ts. I personally have always been drawn to smaller species of animals, especially when I had aquariums back in the day. But I guess it's just a personal thing.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been really busy lately and have not checked on the comunial. Will do it by the end of the week. I do know there one huge in the enclosure though. 6th or 7th instar. It eats the Isopods.

As for size, they are pretty large. My big female was around 4.5" and she molted, actually both my females molted. I will have to take her out and try to get a measurement. Mommy dearest molted twice since she gave birth. 
They molt pretty frequently.


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 16, 2010)

nice 

i like that the female that started the species was all beat up and missing legs and maybe a pedipalp (iirc).



some "technical" comments

i think pretty much all tarantulas and primitive spiders can only run in bursts.  i think i read that cuz of their larger size and primitive breathing solution (book lungs) that they deoxygenate pretty quickly and have to stop.  i imagine there is varying degrees to this quality by species and individual, though.

i think ppl should be aware the isopods should only be used as feeders when they are cb. i sort of remember that wild isopods are notorious bioaccumulators of various nasty things.  cb should only be eating "normal" food and not really have the chance to accumulate anything

also, i know there is a definite like, cult following of dwarf tarantulas... but these aren't quite what i would call a dwarf. they are like small tarantula... around 4" "normal" maximum size.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I played with Mommy a bit and got a measurement. She is about 5" legspan and I think that is all she is going to get. She is a full adult specimen. 
This species is super docile! Handling is not a problem. (Though I'm not much of a handler). She poses no threat at all. Just like the Grammostola pulchra  in temperment IMO.

She was missing one pedipalp and the 3rd leg on one side. All perfect now!


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 16, 2010)

nice project nice spiders .


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok I just checked the deli cup experiment and found only one. There was three in there.
Its safe to say that this species cannot live comunially. They have aggressive eating habits and so this plays a role in them not being able to live together.

Comunial experiment will not cease. In the larger enclosure (2.5 gallon) I only see 2 Maraca cabocla specimens. (5 were introduced) They live on opposite sides of the tank. One (the larger one) lives out in the open all the time while the other (smaller) lives deep underground in tunnels and caves that it constructed.

Video soon to be up.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 16, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Ok I just checked the deli cup experiment and found only one. There was three in there.
> Its safe to say that this species cannot live comunially. They have aggressive eating habits and so this plays a role in them not being able to live together.
> 
> Comunial experiment will not cease. In the larger enclosure (2.5 gallon) I only see 2 Maraca cabocla specimens. (5 were introduced) They live on opposite sides of the tank. One (the larger one) lives out in the open all the time while the other (smaller) lives deep underground in tunnels and caves that it constructed.
> ...


Steve,
I would take the bigger one out and see if more show up, possibly hiding?
either way you know now those are not communal the bigger one will dominate and eat anything that smaller, 
that is spider world


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 16, 2010)

*Video!!!*

*Here the Video Update.*

[YOUTUBE]TI1K99-6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bill S (Sep 17, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Thanks for your interest in this species. And its really sad to admit this but you may be one of VERY FEW PEOPLE to feel that this species is a Quote "GREAT SPECIES" Unquote.
> 
> Very few have shown interest in them. And I really do not know why this is so. I can honestly say that this species is unique and I love them. And with all the threads I have on them, still its does not seem to spark interest.


Seems to me that it's actually fairly predictable that there won't be more enthusiasm for the species at this point.  Although they are attractive, there are lots of attractive tarantulas out there.  If lots of people have a particular species, lots of people talk about them, and that inspires people to seek them out.  In this case only one person is really talking about them, only one person has personal experience with them, and nobody can go out and buy them.  The other thing that makes a species popular is if there's something really different and exciting about their behavior or they have some feature that makes them unique.  If this species has such a feature, we haven't heard about it.  Finally, if it's a new variant of a highly popular group - such as a new kind of pokie being found - collectors will want it to "complete the set" or something like that.  Again, this species doesn't have that going for it.

All that said, I do think it's pretty.  I've got a bunch of _Holothele_ sp Tachira that I've become fond of, and this species is sort of like the Tachira carried a couple notches further.  If and when they become readily available, I'll probably get a couple.  But until then I'm content to watch for updates on what you are doing with them.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 17, 2010)

It's a new world terestrial the market is flooded with them,you can find them in pet stores,relatively expensively online they are everywhere!I personally feel rare or not they are just not interesting enough to me to justify one mans asking price.That's not to say i wouldn't pay that much for a spider just not this particular one.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 17, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> It's a new world terestrial the market is flooded with them,you can find them in pet stores,relatively expensively online they are everywhere!I personally feel rare or not they are just not interesting enough to me to justify one mans asking price.That's not to say i wouldn't pay that much for a spider just not this particular one.


I'm sorry but, you really do not know what you are talking about. This species is not in the market and has not been ever. There has never been any slings in the US before my batch.

And this species is readily available. Through me. In fact I have made it fairly easy to get a hold of. The price has kept going down over the course of several months just to get some into the hobby. I have even given away many for free.
It is what it is I guess.


----------



## peterock44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i for one usually prefer arboreals, but when talon hatched his out i immediately wanted some, but funds were lacking.  recently though i jumped on his "sale" and am very very excited about this species.  really cant beat a very attractive nw that isnt skittish and doesnt kick hair all over my hands whenever i do maintainance.  so i'll be rereading all the info talon has been documenting and i hope mine turn out as good as his.


----------



## Offkillter (Sep 17, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I'm sorry but, you really do not know what you are talking about. This species is not in the market and has not been ever. There has never been any slings in the US before my batch.
> 
> And this species is readily available. Through me. In fact I have made it fairly easy to get a hold of. The price has kept going down over the course of several months just to get some into the hobby. I have even given away many for free.
> It is what it is I guess.


I was simply stating a fact "new world terrestrials" are readily available every where(with the exception of maraca).Rare or not I personally don't see the appeal.For the price you ask I can buy three slings that I want to watch grow.I'm sure it's a fine species and those who own them will likely agree.While I appreciate your your enthusiasm for this species and your desire to see it enter the hobby I can not find the same excitement towards them.On this we must agree to disagree.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 17, 2010)

Offkillter said:


> I was simply stating a fact* "new world terrestrials" are readily available every where(with the exception of maraca)*.Rare or not I personally don't see the appeal.For the price you ask I can buy three slings that I want to watch grow.I'm sure it's a fine species and those who own them will likely agree.While I appreciate your your enthusiasm for this species and your desire to see it enter the hobby I can not find the same excitement towards them.On this we must agree to disagree.


I agree. Glad you added that portion I marked in red. Now your statement makes more sense. You are entitled to your opinion. I respect that.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 21, 2010)

I am probably one of the biggest fans of them. I currently have 4 1" slings. They are very shy as slings but skittish if disturbed. I am somewhat glad everyone isnt buying them up because ill be one of the few to have them for a future breeding project. They are very unique. Not too many Ts have this kind of build. Slender legs and big butt.  Has somewhat of a soft black velvet look. :drool:


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 21, 2010)

I love the look of these, too. I hope they'll come into the european hobby eventually. Some spiders just hit a spot with you, and these certainly did that for me! That momma is gorgeous!


----------



## belljar77 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've wanted one of these babies since I first saw them. I'm just *hoping* they'll be on sale again soon.


----------



## brian abrams (Sep 21, 2010)

*Communal project*

Too bad Steve, but nice try.  Beautiful spider nontheless. Kind of reminds me of C Fasciatum without the Chevron (tiger) rump.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> *Tarantula Species:* 5 Maraca cabocla slings
> *Experiment:* To see if this species can live communally.​
> Well everyone know I have these and i have been documenting anything I could on them since they are so new to the hobby. Since everything I am experiencing is new information I have alot of questions about these tarantulas, the Maraca cabocla.
> So with so many slings in my care I decided to try out a totally new experience to see the outcome. Generally, the slings are quite docile and tolerant of my presense. Often they don't even try to make a run for it as I do things in their vials (maintenace). Their Mom and Aunt are both sweetheart, never flicking hairs at me or giving me threat postures.
> ...



Very very very interesting!:clap: keep it up bro I want to see whats going to happen in a few months. great set up by the way


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> *Here the Video Update.*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TI1K99-6FHU[/YOUTUBE]


At least we learn it by doing investigation rather than making assumption.


----------



## Bill S (Sep 22, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> At least we learn it by doing investigation rather than making assumption.


YES!!!!!  There's a lot to learn about spider sociability, and direct observations are the only way we are going to learn it.  It's really disappointing to see how many people here simply echo the baseless assumptions others have posted and think they have spoken a profound truth.

A few years ago there was an excellent example of how little we understand what shapes and defines social or communal interaction between spiders.  In Texas there was a gigantic web - something like 300 feet long, draped through a grove of trees.  It was occupied by spiders that were generally not believed to be social or communal.  And not just one species of spider.  I don't remember how many species were finally identified from the web - but there were jumping spiders, orb weavers and others - all living together and sharing the web.  Some of the orb weavers had modified their web patterns as well, building different kinds of web than they normally would if they were living in their usual solitary manner.  Scientists flocked to study the giant web while it lasted (it was eventually destroyed by a heavy storm) and theories were formulated as to why it happened - but lots of mysteries remain.  

The vast majority of us keep tarantulas in highly artificial environments and do not observe them in the wild under the full array of conditions they naturally occur under.  We only guess at the potential for living in proximity with each other.  Experimentation is the only way we are likely to come up with real answers.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 22, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> I've wanted one of these babies since I first saw them. I'm just *hoping* they'll be on sale again soon.


Unfortunately, they are no longer for sale. They are worth more than than the prices I had before and it was not to degrade the species. Just like the P. metallica or the E. olivacea, people are willing to spend boo-ku bucks on them due to rarity. Well this species is far rare than those. 
If one wants something bad enough, price is not an obstacle.


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 22, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Unfortunately, they are no longer for sale. I had them for sale for months and months. They are worth more than than the prices I had before and it was not to degrade the species. Just like the P. metallica or the E. olivacea, people are willing to spend boo-ku bucks on them due to rarity. Well this species is far rare than those.
> If one wants something bad enough, price is not an obstacle.


I disagree, both P. metallica and E. olivacea are far more attractive spiders than M cabocla. When you compare M. cabocla to eg. Holothele sp. " Norte de Santander" which is similar, but with a rainbow iridescence to its abdomen and legs with a metallic sheen on its carapace, the only thing M. cabocla has is "rarity".  IMO.
I think its great you are trying out the communal setup with these spiders and I wish you the best of luck with the whole M. cabocla enterprise.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 22, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> I disagree, both P. metallica and E. olivacea are far more attractive spiders than M cabocla. When you compare M. cabocla to eg. Holothele sp. " Norte de Santander" which is similar, but with a rainbow iridescence to its abdomen and legs with a metallic sheen on its carapace, the only thing M. cabocla has is "rarity".  IMO.
> I think its great you are trying out the communal setup with these spiders and I wish you the best of luck with the whole M. cabocla enterprise.


I guess you did not bother to read through this thread. Communial is over. Trial proved them to be too aggressive with their feeding habits.

And everyone has their opinions. I don't see anything special about the E. olivacea. Thats why I sold them off. Like I said earlier, it is what it is. These spiders are my children and frankly I am like the father of this species so far in the US. So either way I'm enjoying my kids and whether they sell or not it is not a problem. Your opinion is noted, and now I have stated mine.

Unless you owned one, you cannot tell what this species is about. So its only opinions that you may have as well as everyone that has not owned them.


----------

